# Calling all homeschoolers!



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Soooo.... we're actually going to do it!!

I've been thinking about this for months, because the local school system, while generally very good, is just not meeting our needs. But it was essential that DD, age 6 years and 51 weeks, be on board and enthusiastic about the idea, and she's been on the fence for various reasons.

We've now agreed to do a trial run this coming week. They have a school holiday on Monday anyway, so I'm going to let her miss four days of school, and then we'll decide whether she goes back or whether we just keep going. _Everyone_ who knows her is predicting that there's no way she's going to want to go back.

So I've been busily drawing up plans, based in part on the SOL requirements and in part on personal aptitudes and preferences, both hers and mine. Once I'm certain that we'll keep going, I'm going to order materials, but for this week, we're going to wing it with the books and other resources around the house, and the library and the internet.... plenty to choose from.

But my question to all those who have been doing this for a while: What do you wish you had known about home-schooling before you started? What words of wisdom could you pass along to someone who is just beginning?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm getting ready to go make dinner, but will come back and post more, but at her age, the most important thing is to have FUN! The hardest part about homeschooling is taking that first step.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

When I was considering homeschooling, I was advised to join the Home School Legal Defense Association and to get to know local home schoolers and join their co-op. After much discussion within our family and talking with a representative on the local co-op, we decided to continue on with public schools, unfortunately.

Good luck with your foray into home schooling!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Dana said:


> When I was considering homeschooling, I was advised to join the Home School Legal Defense Association and to get to know local home schoolers and join their co-op. After much discussion within our family and talking with a representative on the local co-op, we decided to continue on with public schools, unfortunately.
> 
> Good luck with your foray into home schooling!


Dana, I've been homeschooling for about 7 years and have never been involved with HSLDA. I've never felt the need. As for co-ops, there are so many different types out there that cater to different needs. There are a few out here I wouldn't go near with a 20 foot pole because their views are so drastically different than mine. We were with a co-op for 3 years and left it this year for various reasons.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

We are unschoolers, so no lesson plans. No kids within the state compulsory attendance age anymore so we are no longer officially HSers. I can't really think of anything off the top of my head. I guess one thing is that I suffered from over planning-itis at first. I had all these idea about how it would be. Instead just finding out what it would be by letting it happen.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

We researched on and off for years before taking the leap into homeschooling.  In hindsight, waiting so long is the one thing I regret the most.

I think the most helpful tip I learned is to not buy anything until you're sure you need it.

Although we're Christians, HSLDA is much more conservative than we're comfortable with, and thus we've never considered joining.  Thankfully we live in a very homeschool-friendly state, so there's really no need for us to join a group like that.

Good luck!  Homeschooling can be fabulous when it's the right fit for the parents and kid(s)!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks, all.  Not buying anything until I need it is definitely something to remember, 'cause I know I'd want to get all kinds of goodies....  and I may be prone to the overplanning thing too.  

Really looking forward to this!    Monday morning at 9.30 AM...  after a healthy sit-down breakfast, as opposed to the usual 7.15 Cheerios-on-the-way-out-the-door rush.


----------



## nicuknitter (Dec 28, 2008)

I homeschooled my kids for most of their schooling - my oldest graduated from home.  A one week trail is nice, but it really won't tell you much.  We loved it.  Both my kids had some years in the public school system and both feel they benefitted from homeschooling.  The hardest part is deciding how yow are going to do it and under which provision (in VA) as this will narrow some of your choices.  My girls are 22 and 25 now and doing great. The oldest is an officer in the Coast Guard and the youngest will graduate from JMU in May Magna Cum Laude.  I still miss it.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> We've now agreed to do a trial run this coming week. They have a school holiday on Monday anyway, so I'm going to let her miss four days of school, and then we'll decide whether she goes back or whether we just keep going.


I'm sure you have looked into the legalities, but I wanted to make sure you are aware of the possibility of her being declared truant. If that happens you could face fines of $100/day and jail time.

http://www.heav.org/basicinfo/howtobegin/beginningafteraugust15th.html

It might be better to go ahead and file what you need to file, keep her out for the week, and if it doesn't work, put her back in again, although I do agree with nicuknitter that a week might not be enough to really understand how homeschooling will work for you.

We've homeschooled our daughter and love the flexibility it allows us. We didn't use much curriculum for K-2nd (maybe 10-20 worksheets a year done for fun), and even now in 4th don't do a lot of formal stuff. We play TONS of games, use tv, videos, internet, books, and field trips to cover most things.

The one thing I urge homeschoolers to do is to find a good support network. Search for groups near you and try them out. Attend their park days several times. It often takes a while to feel comfortable, but just keep going back. If you still don't fit, start your own group and search for others that mesh with you and your kids. Our group started 5 years ago with 3 families and now has over 200 families signed up. A normal park day is 20-30 families at the park. Having other moms to bounce ideas off and talk with saves my sanity.

Have fun!


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

My daughter saw me responding and wants to answer your question herself...

......................................................
The kid(s) tips at home...

1~ 1st= because your switching to H-S, you are spending a LOT more time with your kid(s). Therefor, until he/she gets used to not '"Get up, get up! You'll miss the bus!"'s, and gets used to '"Breakfast!" "In a second... I need to snuggle in one last time.... Ok!'"s, you will need to be more patient then ever in your life. This is a big change, and you need to be ready for the slow 'Oh, I'm Home-Schooled now... Oops...'s, and not tap your foot for the train of thought to come through his/her head. Its a lot more getting used to, but its well worth it. Sorry if I was babbling there.

2~ (Ok, now for the ones the moms will really want to pay attention to.) Once you get home-schooled for a bit, the kids will normally get used to lazing around in bed all day. The best way to get us out (I can't believe I'm telling you adults our bed-secret), are three options. 1= If something big is going on, start to leave without us.  2= Your kids currency - use it. what does he/she like best? A Dog? The pool? A special neighbor? Use that to your advantage. It helps.  3= A VERY small amount of us only respond to 'mercy', 'hugs', and a few other things. If he/she is one of those kids, DON'T GIVE IN. Only 'give in' AFTER they do what you want. 

4~


Spoiler



(Yes, spoilers are awesome.)


Ok, now, you need to know who is with you.


Spoiler



(Mom translation: Who else homeschools. Find friends so your daughter doesn't want to go back to school.)


 A bunch of girls? Boys? What do they have in common? Talk to the parents, and the kid.

5~ I don't really know what to put for five.... 



Spoiler



"What happened to 3?" "It ran away. Oh! Here it is!

'3~ After he/she sticks around for a bit, our humor rubs of onto your kid (NOTE- This is GOOD humor, just so you don't get mixed up). Be prepared for anything.' interesting!"



Thanks!

-Me

.............................................


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

mom2karen said:


> I'm sure you have looked into the legalities,


I have, but I thank you for that link! It spells everything out MUCH more clearly than the other sites I've looked at, especially the part about in what order the paperwork needs to be filed to comply with the law.

I haven't started looking at support groups in this area; I know there are many HS families in Northern Virginia and know about half a dozen of them but have not checked out any specific plans and events like park days. Doing research into this I was absolutely amazed how many groups and other resources there are -- it's like a whole community that is invisible unless you look for them!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

mom2karen said:


> My daughter saw me responding and wants to answer your question herself...


Well thank you Karen! (at least I think you must be Karen...?)

It's nice to get a "kid perspective". Especially one that spills the beans about how to get them to do stuff!  

To combat the "laziness creep", I thought I'd start out with something fairly structured, and then relax it whenever we could, rather than be laid-back from the start and then have to push hard for any sort of productivity. BUT I'm also letting DD have a big say in that structure. I've drawn up an outline, I ran it past her dad and my parents for further input, and today I'm going to talk to her about it. Any _reasonable_ suggestion will be considered. And, like me, she likes planning things out, so she's looking forward to helping with this part. One of her ideas: we've agreed to continue checking the County's school site for snow days and two-hour delays. On their delayed-start days we'll have school in our PJ's. She's still waffling about what our "rule" is going to be for snow days.....

One of the first priorities is going to be to find some close-by other HS kids that she likes. I suspect there will be at least a couple right here in this neighborhood, too.

And from researching this whole topic, I've already been exposed to some of the strange HS humor....


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

I've been homeschooling my kids for about 2 years.  I prepared their curriculuum for middle school, but now that they're both 9th graders (my daughter is a year younger than my son, but I found that the 8th grade work was pretty much a repeat of 7th grade, and who wants to do that?) we go through a homeschooling company. I supplement the subjects with current events and (OF COURSE) lots of writing exercises. They had a blast participating in the Young Writers' National Novel Writing Month.

We looked into joining a homeschooling co-op, but most of them in my area revolved around religious instruction, and we're not homeschooling for religious reasons. (I'm not saying anything against that...it's just not for us.) The kids are both involved with several community groups and a theater group, so they get plenty of socialization. Also, we're still eligible for vocational/trade schools in the disctrict, and once they're in 11th grade I'm going to take advantage of that. And they're both going to attend college.

It's a LOT of work, but SO worth it.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

I homeschooled the youngest of my four from grades 4-12. He was an unenthusiastic, lazy learner who didn't enjoy school and was missing out on so very much (some due to him and some due to our failing local school system). I was teaching in the system, and that was a daily struggle for me, so when our local economy hit the skids and affected hubby's job we got creative: hubby became a private contractor and we hit the road in a 5th wheel (homeschooling all the way). Speaking just to homeschooling, the fact that we stuck it out until the end was because my son and I both wanted to. I knew many families where either the mom didn't want to hs but the child did, or vice versa, and it seemed very difficult for them.

Even thought I am a trained teacher and know about different learning styles, it took me awhile to realize that my son was pretty much the same type learner at home as he was at school. Of course, I thought/hoped I'd be able to enable him to enjoy learning - right away. That didn't happen. It took awhile, and it took my allowing him time to find his own interests. So, I heartily agree with the advice to ease into the materials. Having taught in the classroom, I thought I had everything covered. I bought materials so my son could be self-paced - along with all the teacher's manuals, tests, answer keys....the whole shebang. It would have been so nice if it would have worked. I would have _managed_ my son's learning by planning his day's activities, then he could work in his texts at his own pace - checking his own answers along the way. Tests were already made out (along with answer keys, of course). And while he studied, I'd be doing all the stuff around the house that had to be done. Yes, it would have been so nice. Unfortunately, my son is *not* an independent learner. He wanted someone close by so he could discuss everything. We had quite a few battles before he won.  Instead of managing his learning, I ended up being immersed in it. It wasn't easy, but it was fun for me. I learned so much.

I agree that a good support system is important because there will be times where you will panic. Having a local group or even an online message board where you go to talk it out and receive encouragement is a help. So take a deep breath and give it some time. Time to learn how your daughter learns, and how you can work with that.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm lucky in that first, she's enthusiastic about learning, and second, I know a bit about her learning style already because we've been supplementing here and there for months.  She was in a Montessori school for two preschool years and kindergarten, and allowed to progress at her own pace there.  She thrived in that environment.  But now that she's in public school for first grade, they are covering the material that she did in her second preschool year, and she comes home every single day and complains about how boring it is.  That's simply no way to go on.  But there are only so many hours in a day, so supplementing her school day is only possible to a limited extent  --  plus then she still has to sit through many hours of boredom, and frustration with all the time that's wasted every day getting 25 first-graders to be quiet, etc.  Seems like a sure path to eventually hating school, and I don't want to let that happen.


----------



## kguthrie (Feb 23, 2009)

Dana said:


> When I was considering homeschooling, I was advised to join the Home School Legal Defense Association and to get to know local home schoolers and join their co-op. After much discussion within our family and talking with a representative on the local co-op, we decided to continue on with public schools, unfortunately.
> 
> Good luck with your foray into home schooling!


Mike Farris has done a lot to help out homeschoolers. I have family that have homeschooled their kids and MIke gave them some great advice.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I'm lucky in that first, she's enthusiastic about learning, and second, I know a bit about her learning style already because we've been supplementing here and there for months. She was in a Montessori school for two preschool years and kindergarten, and allowed to progress at her own pace there. She thrived in that environment. But now that she's in public school for first grade, they are covering the material that she did in her second preschool year, and she comes home every single day and complains about how boring it is. That's simply no way to go on. But there are only so many hours in a day, so supplementing her school day is only possible to a limited extent -- plus then she still has to sit through many hours of boredom, and frustration with all the time that's wasted every day getting 25 first-graders to be quiet, etc. Seems like a sure path to eventually hating school, and I don't want to let that happen.


I taught at a Montessori teacher for a few years... hence Madison's calm personality... I loved it and still use Montessor methods in my classroom today.

How did your first day go? I actually called a KB friend of mine today while on my break to see if you had posted anything about your first day.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> How did your first day go? I actually called a KB friend of mine today while on my break to see if you had posted anything about your first day.


You *really* need an iPhone!



Spoiler



...or a Droid if you're on the 'boycott Apple' bandwagon...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

911jason said:


> You *really* need an iPhone!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Oh, I can get the KB... but just like the commercial I can't talk and KB at the same time...  Soooo... I call when I am on break and a certain KB member who floats around here during the day tells me what is going on!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Oh, I can get the KB... but just like the commercial I can't talk and KB at the same time...  Soooo... I call when I am on break and a certain KB member who floats around here during the day tells me what is going on!


Got it...


Spoiler



...and tell Brendan I said "hello!"...


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Well thank you Karen! (at least I think you must be Karen...?)
> 
> It's nice to get a "kid perspective". Especially one that spills the beans about how to get them to do stuff!


Yep, that was Karen. She really enjoyed answering your question and then reading your response. If I let her, she would be writing to you everyday. LOL And this is the child that refuses to do any writing assignments for me. I finally gave up and put away all the writing programs and scripted journals when she was about 6. I gave her tons of books to read and lots of paper to play with. I worried until she was 7.5 when she sat down on the computer and wrote pages to go with pictures we took of her 'larva to butterfly' experience. Her spelling stunk, and she had no periods, but her sentence structure and vocabulary was wonderful. I helped her add in the periods, proofed her spelling for her, and printed off her first book. She was astonished that I thought the librarian wouldn't add it to their collection because she knew it was so good (I explained that they can't put books that don't have ISPN's in the library).

She started to write e-mails every so often after that and a few sentences on paper, but it still wasn't much. I started to worry again and the month she turned 9 she did NanoWriMo and met her goal of 6,000 words. She's worked on that story a bit since then and eventually will finish it. I promised her she could publish it for the kindle when she finishes.

When they are ready to do something, nothing will stop them. When they aren't ready or have decided it isn't worth it, there is no sense in forcing it.

Let us know how your week is going! We're all curious.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

So far things are going well!  I'll post more later  --  it's been a really busy (and fun!) day for us, and mine will stay busy until late tonight since I have a couple of homework deadlines of my own this week.  Thanks all for the input so far, I'll update on our first impressions later tonight or tomorrow sometime.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

mom2karen said:


> And this is the child that refuses to do any writing assignments for me. I finally gave up and put away all the writing programs and scripted journals when she was about 6. I gave her tons of books to read and lots of paper to play with. I worried until she was 7.5 when she sat down on the computer and wrote pages to go with pictures we took of her 'larva to butterfly' experience. Her spelling stunk, and she had no periods, but her sentence structure and vocabulary was wonderful. I helped her add in the periods, proofed her spelling for her, and printed off her first book. She was astonished that I thought the librarian wouldn't add it to their collection because she knew it was so good (I explained that they can't put books that don't have ISPN's in the library).
> 
> She started to write e-mails every so often after that and a few sentences on paper, but it still wasn't much.
> 
> ...


Oh, my! Your post made me smile.  I could change a few details and your words would describe my son #3. I was so desperate for him to write that I was glad when he would ask how to spell something when he was doing one of his online role playing games. When he started developing his _world_ for *his* book (inspired by Tolkien) I was beside myself (whatever that means!). He found authors' web sites that were so informative that I was impressed. And then, when my I-hate-reading son discovered his passion for all things Greek, well....you know that led to myths, art, architecture.... It's so nice/easy when they are interested in learning. And then came grammar, geometry, etc....

Susan in VA, we're thinking about you and your daughter.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

ellesu said:


> Oh, my! Your post made me smile.  I could change a few details and your words would describe my son #3.


They make us pull our hair out, then astound us with their enthusiasm. Makes life interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Well today the public schools have a snow day...  and I had told her we could do something special for those too, but we haven't figured out yet what.  I guess plan # 1 is for me to go back to bed this morning!    (and hope she sleeps in today, so that I can too )


----------



## Concrete Queen (Oct 19, 2009)

Here's a perspective from an adult who was homeschooled (among other schooling experiences). A brief bio, so you know where I'm coming from:

K-4: private Christian school
5-7: public school in Florida
8-10: homeschooled
11 & 12: public high school in Kansas
College: Bachelor's in Architectural Engineering and Master's in Civil Engineering
Now: Bridge Designer

What I plan to do with future kids: I'll probably end up starting them out in public school, and if I don't like the school or feel like they're not thriving, I'll pull them out and homeschool them. I enjoyed private school, but I don't think it's markedly better than public school, or at least, not enough to justify the cost when you can homeschool.

I _hated_ my first public school. I didn't fit in and I got teased a lot. I wasn't the least bit sorry to be homeschooled. I do have to say though, I think a lot of it was due to the age (11-13ish) and it might have been the same way if I'd stayed in private school.

I liked homeschooling and I think it's a good idea to get books and lesson plans and workbooks. It gives structure to the day. I learned a LOT while homeschooling, and it was a good foundation for later, especially the math and grammar.

I liked my public high school. I think it was a good idea to go back to regular school for high school, just for more classes and opportunities. I took everything from art class to Calculus III, which can't really be taught at home. I didn't have any problems socially, I think because people in general are nicer in the midwest than in South Florida, and because the awful teenage hormones are starting to settle down by that age. I would definitely consider sending my kids to a public high school. The only thing is that the high school administrators weren't big fans of homeschoolers, and weren't going to let me graduate at first, and I was going to have to take the GED. They did eventually let me graduate. My university wasn't as picky and really didn't care.

To add to all this, I have three cousins who were all homeschooled from kindergarten through 8th grade, and now range in age from 17 to 24 and are all doing extremely well. The notion that homeschooled kids are backwards and antisocial is rot.

I hope this helps. In conclusion, I'd say definitely go for it.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Well today the public schools have a snow day... and I had told her we could do something special for those too, but we haven't figured out yet what. I guess plan # 1 is for me to go back to bed this morning!  (and hope she sleeps in today, so that I can too )


Why were you up so early? And where have you beeeeeen? A lot of preparation, huh? I understand... remember I am a teacher too... Good Luck Ma'am we are all pulling for you!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Some prep time, yes  --  but also I have several deadlines this week that I'm trying to meet  --  and of course now I don't have quiet work time during the day, so things are a bit hectic until I get a grip on the timing!  Keeping my KB time to a minimum, five mins morning and evening, but I'll be back to my usual gabby self in a couple of days.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Keeping my KB time to a minimum, five mins morning and evening, but I'll be back to my usual gabby self in a couple of days.


Oh no!  We will miss you...  But as long as you promise to come back... 

I just thought about something Susan... who's gonna post 'til 3 AM with me? I am going to my FIL's house Friday!


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

How did your week go?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

*OK, it's a done deal!!* I've been staying off this thread because it took FOREVER to reach a decision. We had our trial week, and it went very well. They had a teacher planning day and then two other days were snow days, so she was only missing two days of school anyway. We were going to make a decision at the end of Friday. But by then it was clear that the next Monday at least was going to be a snow day as well... and in fact the whole week plus the Monday after _that_ were snow days.... so she had all that extra time to make up her mind. We were all gently pushing for it without pushing so much that she'd start resisting... it needed to be her choice as well, else it wouldn't work. She waffled a lot, but it really boiled down to a) I'll miss my art teacher (whom she sees once a week for half an hour) and b) I'll miss my friends (I assured her that play dates with them could be arranged). Then finally I told her that I and her dad and her grandparents and her kindergarten teacher all thought it would be best, and we all loved her and wanted what we really believed was best for her, and asked her whether that made a difference. She looked 99% convinced. To lighten the mood, I suggested that she go ask Sweetie Bear, her favorite teddy bear. She ran upstairs and came back less than a minute later with a big smile and informed us that Sweetie Bear agreed, so yes, she wants to homeschool.   I guess she wanted to and was somehow waiting for that key ingredient to make it "just right".

Phew.

She's back in "regular" school this week and Monday so that she can say goodbye to each of those teachers that she only sees once a week and to her classmates. Next Tuesday we officially start. After filing the initial paperwork, I have 30 days to submit other documents like my proposed curriculum and proof of my own qualifications and such. Doesn't seem like a big deal, as far as the paperwork goes.

I'm so excited! Full of ideas, and trying hard not to overplan. 

And I really appreciate all the advice and input so far in this thread!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

mom2karen said:


> Yep, that was Karen. She really enjoyed answering your question and then reading your response. If I let her, she would be writing to you everyday. LOL


And what's wrong with that??


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> When you gabby hat is back in place would you please tell me how you managed to keep your KB time to five mins morning and evening.


Ha! Had to... but it wasn't easy!! Mornings might be a little shorter now, though.... in the past, I took DD to school and then often came home and had two quiet cups of teas while on KB. Guess that's over for now!


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Great news!  I'm glad everything worked out well during your trial.  Enjoy this last day of quiet before the fun of homeschooling starts.


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

Welcome to the fold!  Sounds like she's really going to enjoy it.  Plus it's extra bonding time for the two of you.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

mom2karen said:


> Enjoy this last day of quiet before the fun of homeschooling starts.


That was the plan. I was going to take her to school, quickly talk to the admin people for some last paperwork, go home for a leisurely cup of tea while playing on Kindleboards, and then maybe even treat myself by using up a gift certificate for a pedicure (my guilty pleasure) before picking her up again. Instead I got a call while I was dropping her off from a friend who was stranded with her car, and so I spent the morning on the road... oh well, so it goes. 

But DD is really excited now, much more than during the trial week!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Sariy said:


> Welcome to the fold! Sounds like she's really going to enjoy it. Plus it's extra bonding time for the two of you.


Yes it is!  

And thank you for that nice welcome. I've been noticing not only here but also locally how very helpful and friendly and warm all homeschoolers have been. Thanks!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> That was the plan. I was going to take her to school, quickly talk to the admin people for some last paperwork, go home for a leisurely cup of tea while playing on Kindleboards, and then maybe even treat myself by using up a gift certificate for a pedicure (my guilty pleasure) before picking her up again. Instead I got a call while I was dropping her off from a friend who was stranded with her car, and so I spent the morning on the road... oh well, so it goes.
> 
> But DD is really excited now, much more than during the trial week!


She is Blessed to have such a dedicated mother. It would really be ideal for us... considering all of her friends are in the neighborhood anyway so she sees them all of the time and with me being a teacher already... but it is so expensive living where we live... if I did not work... we would have to move, then the dominoes would start to fall... her friendswould no longer be around the corner...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> She is Blessed to have such a dedicated mother. It would really be ideal for us... considering all of her friends are in the neighborhood anyway so she sees them all of the time and with me being a teacher already... but it is so expensive living where we live... if I did not work... we would have to move, then the dominoes would start to fall... her friendswould no longer be around the corner...


Quite honestly, I couldn't afford to quit work to do this either. But since I currently only have part-time work, and am not going to be able to find anything full-time until I finish my own classes.... And right now we're not envisioning this as a permanent thing (though I'm sure it would be fun!) but just for 1st and 2nd grades. If I win the lottery I'll keep going.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> with me being a teacher already..


You might want to look into teaching through a charter school that works with homeschoolers. You would usually be assigned students/parents that you meet with monthly to gather and process their paperwork. You would also help them by phone or e-mail. The pay usually is less than at a regular school, but it might be enough for you to be able to homeschool.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Sooo....  a week into this, and things are going well...  some unexpected positive aspects...  nothing negative so far...

The hardest part for me (somewhat unexpectedly) is figuring out how flexible to be.  I mean, we're not using a standard ready-made curriculum at this point, just bits and pieces of what available online and at the library and in our own books, but even so we have to have a general idea of what's going to be done each day.  OTOH, we want to be flexible enough for schedule changes and keeping it fun.  But how much?  We can get it all done even with a great deal of flexibility, but maybe I'm not doing her any favors with that, considering she'll have to get used to a formal schedule again eventually and it will just be harder if we don't keep to one now.

Any thoughts/advice on that?


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

It's wonderful that things are going well for you.  Positive surprises are always good!

As for schedule and routine.... think about last summer vacation.  She had tons of flexibility and probably many schedule changes due to different camps, vacations....  Then school started and she had to adjust to the routine.  She did fine, right?  It might have taken a few days of switching bed times earlier, and been slow for a while, but it happened.  And it would happen again if necessary.  Since things are getting done while you are being flexible I would continue to be relaxed and enjoy yourselves.   

If you want to build in some accountability maybe use a weekly checklist with some goals (work on subtraction with borrowing, read 20 pages, write a letter to grandma, learn about the gold rush, organize bathroom drawer.....) and then meet with her to see how they went as you plan for the next week.  This is a life skill that will really benefit her, doing math from 10-11 not so much.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

I like what's been said.  I fought with the flexibility dilemma, too - that may be what comes of all those years in a classroom (both as teacher and student).  In the end, in order to get anything accomplished daily, I had to make sure my son had a schedule (of sorts).  He was tasked with getting his daily assignments completed within a certain daily time frame.  We both found that if we didn't do that, with the entire day and evening before him, my son would say he'd finish "later today or tonight," but he wasn't disciplined enough to do so.  (He still puts off things and "usually" does a bang up job at the last moment, but....that's when someone other than mom is holding him accountable.    From the little I've read, your dd seems much more disciplined (is that a difference between boys and girls, you think? my dd is super organized yet all three of my sons - aren't)  ummm....

Your daughter will most likely let you know if things are going well.  As much as my son fought any attempt at organizing, he admitted he felt better to have accomplished things.  He would actually say he didn't feel right when he was all loosey goosey.  Finding a way that's comfortable for you and your children is one of the benefits of homeschooling - of course, attempting to figure out that way can be a pain in the katooey.  

I'm so glad your journey's off to a good start!


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

You can check out your local teacher supply store. Like here we have Davie's and the Turtle Shell. Online like Carson-Dellosa Publishing Company and http://www.lakeshorelearning.com/home/home.jsp . Even if you don't purchase lots of great ideas.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

My oldest two have a list of what I expect them to do each week. They can do as much or as little as they want each day as long as it's done by the end of the week (even if it takes 7 days to do it). Our week doesn't always go from Mon-Fri though. A lot of the time we go from Wed-Mon or Fri-Tues. That way my husband can help out over the weekends. Compositions aren't my strong suit, so it helps having him home to help out with those.

With the younger two, I have some workbooks and worksheets that they do (Math, handwriting, phonics, geography, etc..), and each of them have their own binder full.  They know they have to do so many pages each day, but they can (and usually do) do more. (My son loves handwriting, my daughter loves math so they usually work ahead in those subjects) Some days they might do 3-4 hours, some days they do 30 minutes. Then we usually climb into my bed with our stack of reading books and spend an hour or two reading (Bible stories, science, history, readers) We can generally do 5 days of schoolwork in 2-3 days, and that gives us plenty of time to be flexible when we need to

We just spent the last 2.5 weeks doing an Olympic unit study and had a blast. We've all learned so much, but didn't touch any of our "assigned" stuff.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks, all!    That helps.  I did use a "responsibilities list" last week, and have one drawn up for this week as well.  Since I now have to take DD along on all errands, I figured I'd make a triple list  --  stuff she needs to do, stuff we have to do together like errands and doc visits, and stuff that I have to do myself.  (A positive side effect was that she saw how many things I crossed off my own list, and realized that I didn't sit around reading and eating cookies all day while she was in school.  )

Having a weekly list will probably work as long as I keep reminding her what still has to be done.  Time management isn't exactly her strong suit yet...  

Re: flexibility...  Over the weekend she got a little crafts kit for making sand paintings, and has been having fun with that.  The instructions have photos of Native American sand paintings, which she thought looked Very Cool.  So, instead of the planned Friday field trip to the zoo, I guess we'll be going to the Museum of the American Indian.  Having the Smithsonian close by is going to be a wonderful help in this!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> right now we're not envisioning this as a permanent thing (though I'm sure it would be fun!) but just for 1st and 2nd grades. If I win the lottery I'll keep going.


Okay, here we are six months after we started this grand adventure, and we've met our goal! It took us about a month to finish the first-grade curriculum, and now we've just completed the second grade... and as of yesterday DD is enrolled again <sniff> for fall as a third-grader! Yay! Now things at school should be more on track with where she is.

I've enjoyed the process (though yes, some parts were frustrating!!) and would _love _to continue, but I really need to get back to work... at least something additional part-time until I finish my own school.

In the next week or two there are going to be some more placement tests and such, but they didn't fuss about moving her to third at all.

Thank you all for your suggestions and support. I'd do it again in a heartbeat!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I know this is an old thread, but I wasn't around when it was first created! I don't know much about homeschooling, but I'm really curious about one thing. How do you teach subjects you're not really familiar with? I mean, my friends and I went to college for 5 years to learn enough to teach high school subjects and we DEFINITELY could not teach all of them, only a couple. Things like physics and chemistry and calculus...how do you learn enough about them and become familiar enough with the subject in order to teach your kids? I can't even imagine trying to master all the subjects like that. It must be a huge amount of work.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

Jessica Billings said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I wasn't around when it was first created! I don't know much about homeschooling, but I'm really curious about one thing. How do you teach subjects you're not really familiar with?


Lots of possibilities -- computer/DVD-based courses, interactive online classes, co-op classes thru homeschool groups, teaming up with another homeschooling family where a parent has expertise in a particular subject. In NC high school kids can attend community college classes for free and earn dual credit, and in my area one of the local private schools offers math and science classes in the afternoons just for homeschoolers (most definitely not free).


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Jessica Billings said:


> my friends and I went to college for 5 years to learn enough to teach high school subjects and we DEFINITELY could not teach all of them, only a couple. Things like physics and chemistry and calculus...how do you learn enough about them and become familiar enough with the subject in order to teach your kids?


Other than what Pawz said, it also seems to me (from a small sample of current and former HS families) that many of them homeschool through elementary school or at most middle school, and then send the kids to a regular high school. This may be so that they have access to all the elective courses offered there, or so that they have a smoother transition to college, but perhaps also because some of the subject matter starts to get challenging for the parents at that level. I know I sure wouldn't want to teach high school chemistry...


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I think homeschooling is wonderful. We didn't do it with our children and I kind of wish we had. Now the Boy (grandson) lives with us and I've considered it, but he's a handful, easily distracted and has trouble focusing. I know I couldn't cope. The Boy was home for two days last year and had a ton of makeup work to do. He had several major meltdowns--just stress relief for him, but difficult for me to witness. Anyway, I wish you every success and I think you've made a great decision.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Pawz4me said:


> Lots of possibilities -- computer/DVD-based courses, interactive online classes, co-op classes thru homeschool groups, teaming up with another homeschooling family where a parent has expertise in a particular subject. In NC high school kids can attend community college classes for free and earn dual credit, and in my area one of the local private schools offers math and science classes in the afternoons just for homeschoolers (most definitely not free).


Oh very cool, I never knew there was so much homeschooling support! I guess since I went to public school, I have no idea how many kids are homeschooled and how they can connect with each other. I definitely think I would consider homeschooling if I had kids for at least some of the younger grades, to give them a good head start. With such huge class sizes, a lot of teachers simply don't have time to work with all the kids and make sure they're all on the same page.


----------

